# GPU under 5.5k.



## prehistoricgamer (Aug 19, 2013)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: I use a 4 years old pre-configured HCL Desktop. So i'm guessing it has a el-cheapo PSU.

2. What is your budget?
Ans: Maximum limit is 5.5k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: I use 21" LCD. I plan to game at 1366 * 768. But can settle for 1 notch lesser.

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: Have attached the CPU-Z Screenshots.

*i.imgur.com/J8XFzn5.jpg

In short, Gigabyte G31M ES2L. Core 2 Duo 2.93 GHz. 2 GB RAM.

I want to play games such as BF3, CoD 4, *DmC (mainly)*, AC2 / AC3. Its okay if some high end games don't run.

A) I use a 32 bit Win 7. *Is it suggested that I add another 2 GB stick and switch to 64 Bit OS so that i can exploit the whole 4 GB for gaming?*

B) I did a bit of research and thought that *HD 6670* would best fit my needs and budget. Me being on a bit of a tight budget, which version should I go for? *DDR3 or DDR5 ?*. Also, I'm a total newb when it comes to gpus. I see various variations in the same series of HD 6670. Which one is a good one? For example, Sapphire? HIS?

C) Will my mobo be able to house the GPU?

D) Also, Since you guys would obviously tell me to change my PSU, so I'd like to know which is a *cheap and good PSU* that'd suit my requirement *under 750 rs or 1k*.

E) If you suggest me to upgrade my RAM & PSU, then I'd have to settle for a cheaper GPU because of the budget. So which is the next best one that I should opt for that's cheaper than HD 6670?

Btw, If this helps any further in giving more specific answers, I'm from Bangalore


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2013)

you can't get a good PSU under 1k .. the best you can get is some 500/600W local psu from brands like zebronics/i-ball/ etc. but they should run yyour pc with a HD6670 at-least.

Now as for HD6670 just get the GDDr5 version.

Upgrade to 4 or 6GB ram if possible and 64 bit OS - it really helps in boosting game performance.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you.

Alright. I'm planning to get the HD 6670 DDR 5 with a good PSU. And if possible, a RAM upgrade to 2 x 2 GB DDR2.

But right now, my concern is *will my mobo be able to handle these changes?*


----------



## Cilus (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, it can.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 19, 2013)

Good choice you did there. Best of luck wid gaming.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Alright. I'm planning to get the HD 6670 DDR 5 with a good PSU. And if possible, a RAM upgrade to 2 x 2 GB DDR2.
> 
> But right now, my concern is *will my mobo be able to handle these changes?*



for  good PSu do consider these : Under 2k : Antec VP350 and for 2-3.5k : Seasonic S12II 430 > ANtec VP450 / Cm GX 450W / Seasonic Eco 400 > Corsair CX430v2 ? Corsair VS450.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Aug 21, 2013)

Get HD 7750 for 6.2k


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Aug 21, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Get HD 7750 for 6.2k



From where are you quoting this price?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry, the prices has increased it's 6.7k my bad, and from local dealer. But you can run this gpu on 300W PSU too.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Aug 21, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> 2. What is your budget?
> Ans: Maximum limit is 5.5k



.
.
.
.
.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2013)

if you can't find a HD6670 GDr5 at 5.5k due to recent dollar price hike then your oly option is to get a HD6670 1GB DDR3 version.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Aug 22, 2013)

Yup. I was checking online for dollar - rupee rates yesterday. They are likely to go up. Friggin markets. I guess I will have to wait since I don't wanna buy DDR 3 and not be able to play some good games in the future. Or maybe ask a friend to buy it from the US and ship it here. That a good idea?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Aug 22, 2013)

But what about warranty?


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Aug 22, 2013)

True that. Sigh. Rupees hit 65.5 against Dollar today. If things progress this fashion, I'm afraid I'll have to settle with chess and checkers for gaming.


----------

